# GDM и броузер пользователей

## bobr[x3]

Мой собранный по умолчанию gdm-2.4.1.7-r1 не желает использовать темы с графическим броузером пользователей. Предыдущий тоже не желал. Что делать? Очень надо.

----------

## bobr[x3]

То есть никому эта тема не интересна. Да, действительно, кому это надо, чтоб как в винде, это же по-ламерски.

----------

